# Canada Income Tax



## mohansingh11 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I want to know about Income tax in Canada for an NRI. Anyone can help me out this.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can you perhaps give us a few more details?

If you're looking at non-resident taxation, what kind of income source are you looking at? Or, if you're looking at emmigrating to Canada (and thus resident taxation), will you be working or drawing on resources located in India or otherwise outside of Canada?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mohansingh11 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Canada Income tax*

Thanks For your quick reply,

I am planning to migrate Canada for job purpose. so i want to know Canadian Govt. financial rule of Tax deduction.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK - the Canadian Revenue Agency has a pretty nice looking website https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency.html where you might be able to get an overview on their income tax system.

And check out Wikipedia under Taxation in Canada. Their summaries of the tax system should at least get you started until we can flag down someone here on the forum with some personal perspective.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My usual advice in this situation:

LMGTFY


----------

